# wanted to buy SKX007



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Wanted to buy or trade a SKX007,Mst be ìn good condition on either strap or bracelet boxed if possable if anyone has one which they are thinking of moving please PM me. H


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Now sorted many thanks to Roy and Forum


----------

